# Anyone Going To Zion, IL Seiger Event?



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Just curious if anyone is going to be in Zion, Illinois for this event?


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

I am 20 minutes away for work (traveling this week) and already swung by yesterday to surprise and say hello to friends. Stopping over this AM to watch bite work, on way to other building (that is in Zion).

Signage for the event is great. I am in Gurnee, and there are signs all around...


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Smithie86 said:


> I am 20 minutes away for work (traveling this week) and already swung by yesterday to surprise and say hello to friends. Stopping over this AM to watch bite work, on way to other building (that is in Zion).
> 
> Signage for the event is great. I am in Gurnee, and there are signs all around...


I was there yesterday on my lunch break for about a half hour. I plan on stopping over there again today around noon to meet up with a friend who will be showing her female.


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

I just missed you both days. We were over there, about 11 AM. Leaving for airport now....


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

We'll be there sometime this weekend


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Right away I saw Katherine (gsdlover91) with her STUNNING dog Tesla.

Then I got to meet Carlos Huerta from Team Huerta Hof and talk to him about my puppy from their Noche/Eik litter. 

Then as I was leaving I got to meet KathrynApril with her gorgeous male Dinozzo.

I had a blast!

Are you showing tomorrow Alexis?


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Carm is too pregnant to show, so no. Just spectating and grabbing some stuff at the vendors.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

GatorDog said:


> Carm is too pregnant to show, so no. Just spectating and grabbing some stuff at the vendors.


Oh duh, I forgot.

Are you going to sell any of your product?


----------



## KathrynApril (Oct 3, 2013)

LaRen616 said:


> Right away I saw Katherine (gsdlover91) with her STUNNING dog Tesla.
> 
> Then I got to meet Carlos Huerta from Team Huerta Hof and talk to him about my puppy from their Noche/Eik litter.
> 
> ...


It really was awesome to meet you & Katherine(gsdlover91) w/Tesla in person!! I think Dinozzo was crushing on Telsa. 

This is Dinozzo's & my very first show!!!! Talk about nervous. I can't believe how he managed to lose enough weight in time for the show in just a few weeks. lol


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

KathrynApril said:


> It really was awesome to meet you & Katherine(gsdlover91) w/Tesla in person!! I think Dinozzo was crushing on Telsa.
> 
> This is Dinozzo's & my very first show!!!! Talk about nervous. I can't believe how he managed to lose enough weight in time for the show in just a few weeks. lol


It was really nice meeting you too! I wish I could have stayed all day but I had to go back to work.  Dinozzo is absolutely stunning though! Very dark and very masculine! :wub:


----------



## KathrynApril (Oct 3, 2013)

LaRen616 said:


> It was really nice meeting you too! I wish I could have stayed all day but I had to go back to work.  Dinozzo is absolutely stunning though! Very dark and very masculine! :wub:



Thanks  He did so well. Poor guys only negative comments were my fault. But now instead of training him myself & just taking time to enjoy having a puppy I am going to get serious about his training again. He's one feisty & energetic boy so I hope I didn't mess him up too much. LOL


----------

